# 14 Cruze diesel possible bad turbo



## Tdipwr (Dec 16, 2018)

I just purchased the car and was told by previous owner turbo is bad. The car has 98,000 miles and will start up and idle about 2 minutes then shuts itself off. When reved up you can hear a noise coming from the turbo. I’m gonna pull the hoses and check it later today but at 98,000 seems odd to me. My other 14 has 257,000 and has never had any turbo issues. Any thoughts greatly appreciated .


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can you get a video of the sound? Sometimes the intercooler piping will break on these and cause all sorts of running issues.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Definitely check all the plumbing, both intake and charge sides. One leak or loose clamp can cause havoc.


----------



## Tdipwr (Dec 16, 2018)

Ok I got the car home and after some checking the oil was very low evidently why it was shutting off after only a few seconds of running. I took hose off and turbo has a lot of play in it. I connected hose and took it up the road and actually ran rather well. Arrived home and oil was leaking badly out of the exhaust side of the turbo. I’ve ordered a turbo just hope no engine damage was done by lack of oil.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

You might want to do some research on how the engine is doing. Compression check might tell if it is more than just the turbo.


----------

